
Beto O'Rourke's membership in a legendary hacking group - choult
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-politics-beto-orourke-special-rep/special-report-beto-orourkes-secret-membership-in-a-legendary-hacking-group-idUSKCN1QW26N
======
RickJWagner
"When he was younger, he was arrested on drunk-driving charges and played in a
punk band. Now 46, he still skateboards."

Makes it sound almost cool. I'd have more faith in the objectivity of the
article if they mentioned that O'Rourke actually put people's lives in danger,
hit a vehicle, and tried to leave the scene. [1]

I hate politically biased journalism.

[1]
[https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/politics/texas/article...](https://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/politics/texas/article/Police-
reports-detail-Beto-O-Rourke-s-1998-13195088.php)

~~~
c256
I’ve heard that a number of sources contest the “tried to leave the scene”
claim; do you have any other references that might clear it up either way?

~~~
RickJWagner
Hi. Yes. A quick Google search brings them up, here are a few:

[1] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2018/09/25/beto-
orou...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2018/09/25/beto-orourkes-
false-claim-he-did-not-try-leave-scene-dwi/?utm_term=.b2b4e3878caa)

[2]
[https://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2019/mar/14/club...](https://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2019/mar/14/club-
growth/beto-orourke-arrested-dwi-flee-scene/)

------
edwhitesell
Other discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691)

